# Bobcat kills 120 pound pit bull



## Smilodonfatalis

The Bobcat (Lynx rufus)?Another Pleistocene Survivor | GeorgiaBeforePeople

The dog owner went outside to try to drive away the cat with a broom, but the cat chased her back inside her trailer.


----------



## Sunni Man

If you are ever out hunting or walking in the woods and hear the distinct screech of a bobcat in the brush.

You need to get the hell out of there because a bobcat will tear you a new one.  ..


----------



## Smilodonfatalis

Sunni Man said:


> If you are ever out hunting or walking in the woods and hear the distinct screech of a bobcat in the brush.
> 
> You need to get the hell out of there because a bobcat will tear you a new one.  ..



The only time I ever saw a bobcat it ran away from me.


----------



## Sunni Man

I had a couple of friends out hunting when they must have startled one in the brush.

It starting some kind of scary growling and advancing towards them.

They said the sound made their hair stand up and they slowly began backing away to safety.

Bobcats try to avoid people and it's rare to ever see one.


----------



## chikenwing

Sunni Man said:


> If you are ever out hunting or walking in the woods and hear the distinct screech of a bobcat in the brush.
> 
> You need to get the hell out of there because a bobcat will tear you a new one.  ..



Yes,yes I have its chilling,to say the least.

2 am parking years ago,and one let loose,sounded like someone getting gutted alive.Scared the piss out of the GF


----------



## Sunni Man

Many people say it sounds like a terrified woman screaming.  ..


----------



## sitarro

Never doubt the ferocity of a cat.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmDDp-cCo24]cat from hell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

It's about time somebody/something killed a pit bull.


----------



## waltky

Dat's some scary cat.


----------



## Katzndogz

Muggsy the alligator fighting house cat, chases alligators away with a swipe of his mighty paw.


----------



## rightwinger

Damn

I would have bet on the pitbull on that one


----------



## XPostFacto

Bobcats sound like a woman screaming. You're right. Makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck.


----------



## XPostFacto

Seeing as how the average adult male Pit Bull weighs anywhere from 35 to 60 pounds, I would say that a 120 lb Pit Bulldog was probably over weight and couldn't move very well. You have to figure also that a Bobcat has more fighting parts than any dog. They are much faster and can get in, slash and run. The only thing the Pitbull can do is bite down with his mighty jaws and hang on. A Bobcat is not going to stand there and let that happen.


----------



## westwall

When I was a lot younger (and dumber) I snuck up on one that was sleeping on a rock in the sun...  I smacked the rock right by its head and that sucker leapt straight up...at least 12 feet and was gone.  Most impressive display I've ever seen.


----------



## WinterBorn

I had a bobcat as a pet for about a year.  They are impressive animals, to say the very least.

They are also top predators in most areas.  

I agree that a 120 lb pit bull was not a normal pit.  They also tend to attack straight on and just clamp down.  If they miss, the bobcat's agility and claws can do the trick.  There was an old story about someone bring a bobcat to some dog fighting places, and the cat disemboweled the dogs.

Scary that the cat was willing to attack the owner with the broom.  Usually they are VERY shy around humans.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I've rehabbed bobcats. Even the youngsters are a real handful and, IMO, its not at all surprising that the dog lost. 

120# is a huge dog though and I agree he was probably overweight. Even so, the cat would win that one.

I've got photos of a bobcat I took out of my kitchen window in AZ. I now live in the midwest and the one bobcat I've seen here was much bigger and had a darker coat. But, most wildlife in the desert soutwest has lighter colored fur.

I was a pre-teen or teenager on my horse when I saw a cougar overhead. I always rode bareback and I remember that my horse was backing up and shaking so hard I thought I'd lose my seat. We skedaddled out of there so fast but in my mind's eye, I can still see that cat's eyes, looking straight into mine.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Smilodonfatalis said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are ever out hunting or walking in the woods and hear the distinct screech of a bobcat in the brush.
> 
> You need to get the hell out of there because a bobcat will tear you a new one.  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time I ever saw a bobcat it ran away from me.
Click to expand...


  And they always will as long as they aren't cornered. Not to many animals in north America that wont run at the sight or smell of man.


----------



## Ringel05

Let's hear it for the Bobcat!!!!!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barWV7RWkq0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=barWV7RWkq0[/ame]


----------



## whitehall

Pit bulls have only one weapon, their teeth. Bobcats have their agility, their claws as well as killer teeth.


----------



## Uncensored2008

XPostFacto said:


> Seeing as how the average adult male Pit Bull weighs anywhere from 35 to 60 pounds, I would say that a 120 lb Pit Bulldog was probably over weight and couldn't move very well. You have to figure also that a Bobcat has more fighting parts than any dog. They are much faster and can get in, slash and run. The only thing the Pitbull can do is bite down with his mighty jaws and hang on. A Bobcat is not going to stand there and let that happen.



Dogs are not great fighters. If a human keeps their wits about them, a dog is no match. But a cat the size of a dog is a vastly different case.


----------



## Missourian

Sunni Man said:


> Many people say it sounds like a terrified woman screaming.  ..



Ever heard a fox scream?


----------



## jon_berzerk

Smilodonfatalis said:


> The Bobcat (Lynx rufus)?Another Pleistocene Survivor | GeorgiaBeforePeople
> 
> The dog owner went outside to try to drive away the cat with a broom, but the cat chased her back inside her trailer.



as a kid my mom and her sisters had a bobcat as a pet

dad said the cat was very  protective


----------



## shart_attack

jon_berzerk said:


> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bobcat (Lynx rufus)?Another Pleistocene Survivor | GeorgiaBeforePeople
> 
> The dog owner went outside to try to drive away the cat with a broom, but the cat chased her back inside her trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a kid my mom and her sisters had a bobcat as a pet
> 
> dad said the cat was very protective
Click to expand...


They do make excellent pets, do bobcats &#8212; if you snatch them when they're three to four weeks old.

And best of luck to you if you meet their mothers when you do that. 

Raise one right, and it may actually be so domesticated that it'll be afraid to go outside alone by the time it's fully grown.

They are very precious, gentle animals if they are raised right.

I, too, know this from experience: I used to have a pet bobcat. (R.I.P. Lillianne.)

What's beautiful about both the bobcat and the mountain lion is that&#8212;unlike most of the big cats&#8212;they both know how to purr.

Aside from them, the only other big cat who (not _that_; cats are people, too) can purr is a cheetah.

God bless 'em all, the cats. I've never met a breed, size or species whom I haven't liked.


----------



## Uncensored2008

shart_attack said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smilodonfatalis said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Bobcat (Lynx rufus)?Another Pleistocene Survivor | GeorgiaBeforePeople
> 
> The dog owner went outside to try to drive away the cat with a broom, but the cat chased her back inside her trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as a kid my mom and her sisters had a bobcat as a pet
> 
> dad said the cat was very protective
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do make excellent pets, do bobcats &#8212; if you snatch them when they're three to four weeks old.
> 
> And best of luck to you if you meet their mothers when you do that.
> 
> Raise one right, and it may actually be so domesticated that it'll be afraid to go outside alone by the time it's fully grown.
> 
> They are very precious, gentle animals if they are raised right.
> 
> I, too, know this from experience: I used to have a pet bobcat. (R.I.P. Lillianne.)
> 
> What's beautiful about both the bobcat and the mountain lion is that&#8212;unlike most of the big cats&#8212;they both know how to purr.
> 
> Aside from them, the only other big cat who (not _that_; cats are people, too) can purr is a cheetah.
> 
> God bless 'em all, the cats. I've never met a breed, size or species whom I haven't liked.
Click to expand...


This reminds me of what people say about my Dingo. The idea that "wild" animals cannot be tamed. When you get them young, they may turn out to be the best companions. Athena - in my avie - is the best dog I've ever been around. There is nothing even remotely wild about her. Now the Aussie -Greyhound pup we have, SHE is wild....


----------



## shart_attack

Uncensored2008 said:


> This reminds me of what people say about my Dingo. The idea that "wild" animals cannot be tamed. When you get them young, they may turn out to be the best companions. Athena - in my avie - is the best dog I've ever been around. There is nothing even remotely wild about her. Now the Aussie -Greyhound pup we have, SHE is wild....



Yep. 

It's very possible to domesticate a mountain lion, and let it run around inside your house.

Key to that is, you'd better have a pretty durned big house, because you wouldn't be being very kind to that critter if you put him/ her into a small, confined space.


----------



## jon_berzerk

shart_attack said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This reminds me of what people say about my Dingo. The idea that "wild" animals cannot be tamed. When you get them young, they may turn out to be the best companions. Athena - in my avie - is the best dog I've ever been around. There is nothing even remotely wild about her. Now the Aussie -Greyhound pup we have, SHE is wild....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> It's very possible to domesticate a mountain lion, and let it run around inside your house.
> 
> Key to that is, you'd better have a pretty durned big house, because you wouldn't be being very kind to that critter if you put him/ her into a small, confined space.
Click to expand...



after ringo passes away 

we plan to make our next pet a bobcat 

my mom and her sisters had one 

when they were kids


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wild animals belong in the wild. If we really "love" them, we work to save their habitat and share our planet with them. IMO.

Very cool video - as it says, these are "real men". 

BTW, this is illegal in most states so if you do it, keep your identity to yourself.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wild animals belong in the wild. If we really "love" them, we work to save their habitat and share our planet with them. IMO.
> 
> Very cool video - as it says, these are "real men".
> 
> BTW, this is illegal in most states so if you do it, keep your identity to yourself.



My Dingo is not considered a "wild" animal, but an exotic pet. I had to get a permit, and I pay a bond for her to cover any potential liability. 

She is convinced that she belongs on the couch.

You are an animal hater in general, so you really wouldn't grasp the bond between people and pets.


----------



## koshergrl

Wth, what sort of moron keeps a bobcat for a pet?


----------



## Vigilante

That had to be either one mighty hungry Bobcat, or it had rabies, which isn't that uncommon, being it normally would eat an infected raccoon, even eat a dead raccoon or other animal that dies from the disease.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh cats will definitely kill dogs. They don't have to have rabies....but where did the infected raccoon come in? I guess I should read the story. I was too busy tripping on the number of idiots who claim to keep wild animals as pets.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

koshergrl said:


> Oh cats will definitely kill dogs. They don't have to have rabies....but where did the infected raccoon come in? I guess I should read the story. I was too busy tripping on the number of idiots who claim to keep wild animals as pets.


But didn't you say you have kept or do keep exotic birds?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Vigilante said:


> That had to be either one mighty hungry Bobcat, or it had rabies, which isn't that uncommon, being it normally would eat an infected raccoon, even eat a dead raccoon or other animal that dies from the disease.



Hard to tell what you're trying to say here but animals don't have some magical sense telling what is harmful to eat. 

If they did, we wouldn't have to watch for harmful things our pets eat. 

OTOH, possums are considered to be resistant to rabies, as are rodents and lagomorphs. And, last I knew, there has only been one confirmed case of rabies in squirrels. 

Of greater concern with raccoons is the roundworm they carry that can be fatal to humans.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Luddly Neddite said:


> Wild animals belong in the wild. If we really "love" them, we work to save their habitat and share our planet with them. IMO.
> 
> Very cool video - as it says, these are "real men".
> 
> BTW, this is illegal in most states so if you do it, keep your identity to yourself.




the bobcat will be domesticated 

and have a wonderful life


----------



## jon_berzerk

koshergrl said:


> Wth, what sort of moron keeps a bobcat for a pet?




they make great pets 

my mom and her sisters had one for years


----------

